# Help Needed For My Brother



## DebbieF (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi,

I am trying to help my brother who has a goiter. He had a biopsy and I think it was inconclusive. He lives in New Jersey and I would like to get him a second opinion, and possibly a new doctor. Does anyone have a recommendation on a thyroid specialist, preferably in New Jersey? If not New Jersey, any in New York, etc.?

Thanks in advance.

Debbie


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Could he try seeing an ENT? They are usually very good with thyroid problems.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I don't live in that area, but I second the recommendation to see an ENT. Has your brother had a neck/thyroid ultrasound?


----------



## DebbieF (Jan 6, 2016)

Thanks for your responses. He has had an ultrasound of the thyroid and that is how it was diagnosed. I don't understand why both of you recommend seeing an ENT's instead of a thyroid specialist for a thyroid problem - please explain.

Thanks.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

ENT treats thyroids too and often people have better luck with them than "thyroid specialists," who are often endos (who often focus more on diabetes).


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Exactly. If the "thyroid specialist" you are referring to is an endocrinologist...well, we've had so many people here on this forum report back that they went to see an endo, and the endo knew relatively little about thyroids because he/she specializes in diabetes care. (Interestingly, I have thyroid issues and my husband is diabetic, and neither one of us has ever seen an endo.)

If your looking for a doctor to manage thyroid levels and medications, a primary care physician or sometimes an endo can do that. If you're looking for a doctor to figure out whether your brother has thyroid cancer and what to do about it, an ENT is a good bet. ENTs sometime manage medications, too.


----------



## DebbieF (Jan 6, 2016)

Thanks for your responses. I am interested in a doctor to look at my brother re cancer. Any recommendations on a good ENT in the New Jersey area? Also, still interested in a good endocrinologist if anyone has one. I am more interested in a doctor who can help than the specialty.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I recommend calling a few ENTs in the area and asking the staff if the doctor specializes in or treats thyroid patients. Same with the endocrinologists.

Off the top of my head, I can't think of any active members of this forum who are from NJ. However, I have seen a few posts here recommending another website that has doctor reviews/recommendations...I just can't remember what it is. Can someone help out here...what's that website?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

In no way is this considered a personal endorsement based upon my individual experiences, but...I do some pro bono work fro the International Thyroid Oncology Group (ITOG) and they are considered the top thyroid specialists in the world.

You might want to peruse the list of members, as there are a handful in the NYC/NJ area.  http://itog.org/members


----------



## DebbieF (Jan 6, 2016)

Thanks, Octavia.


----------



## DebbieF (Jan 6, 2016)

Thanks, Joplin. I will check the link.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Stop the thyroid madness web page has a list of doctors. You might find one there.


----------



## DebbieF (Jan 6, 2016)

Thanks. I was hoping for personal experience with a doctor.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Put the word out with your friends, neighbors and community members in your area. You may be surprised at how many local people have experience with thyroid imbalances and surgery. I am a well known person in my community;when I was diagnosed many people came to let me know they had a similar experience and doctors were discussed. Many of us had the same ENT and same positive experience.

Look on your local hospital web site for ENTs, review and move forward, or not. I found 2 that I was comfortable, made appointments, interviewed them and selected one. I found that the larger role I played in my healthcare the better I felt about my decision.

Just a suggestion...


----------



## DebbieF (Jan 6, 2016)

Thanks for the suggestions. As to asking people in the community - that would be great but I don't live on the East Coast. I am glad asking people in the community worked for you. Thanks for the hospital suggestion - I will look into it.


----------

